# Found two species of assassin



## Crysta (Jun 18, 2010)

So last night I was knitting and this guy flew by my face, to behind the tv. I had time to take a picture of it in the cup, only for it to fly into the a crack in the ceiling. (we have wood ceiling)

all black with orange legs







heres the second one
I am not sure if its an adult, but heres the above and underside











Also one more question, I can't find online,
but there is this amazing giant white and black flying insect in the shape of a misquito, they are very gracefull but I can't find an ID for it online every time i come across one they fly away. I do not want to touch one because it looks like it might sting me from its vibrant white and black colors (like a black jacket wasp) lol
It's nothing like (Aedes albopictus)
Also it has 4 sets of wings...so beautiful!!! 
It's more like a beautiful crane fly. http://www.highroad.org/ranch images/Insects/cranefly-hand.jpg (not my pic)
Crysta

EDIT
found the crane fly species, phantom crane fly!! Bittacomorpha clavipes. I must have mistaken the wings for its legs  but I learned it does use its legs to fly the air currents. 
http://bugguide.net/node/view/405519/bgimage
I need to take a picture of one...sooo bad..


----------



## blazetown (Jun 19, 2010)

First one looks like an adult Masked Hunter (Reduvius personatus)....I just let one of these run off in my invert room. They're good at killing annoying bugs in the same way spiders are.


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool pics!  We were in back of a car in a drive-thru and there was an adult wheelbug (Arilus cristata) on their car. If I hadn't thought it would freak out the people, I would've gotten it off their car and taken it home with me!  

Ooh, and pretty crane fly!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 24, 2010)

You can generally bet that any insect with wings is an adult (as your latter photos show).

I remember my first phantom crane fly. I didn't think I'd ever see one in my area and then it happened one day! It's amazing how many species of "crane flies" are around if you really look more closely at them.


----------



## TheTyro (Jun 24, 2010)

I see tooons of assassin bugs in my yard, but none of them look like those! I still find it weird to think they are predators..they look like they should be plant eaters.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for all the responses everyone, sorry i kind of forgot about the thread lol
Bugs in cyberspace, oodly enough the other night i saw a phantom cranfly on the wall in my room!!!! lol 






haha tyro suckin on nector! lol


----------



## TheTyro (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahhh such a pretty cranefly. I saw my first " unusual" cranefly a few months ago. It sort of reminded me of a tiger. This one looks classy, like they could go to a Tuxedo ball.... :razz:


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 27, 2010)

was walking in a park today and my eyes wanted to see one of these so badly, after this thread's trip down memory lane, but it turned out to be a much less attractive species. I imagine they are pretty common in some areas. There was a creek running behind the place I was living at and I wonder if there is some association between this species and water, but a single encounter in statistically meaningless, I suppose.

Nice photo CF!


----------



## Acro (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, I agree that the first picture is a Masked Hunter, however the 2nd and 3rd picture is that of a "Flat Bug, or Fungus Bug (Aradidae).  They are both adults.

I get these big orange crane flys by my house.  As far as I know, they do live by the water and from what I hear, they eat misquitos, however I have not done any research to back up my crane fly claims.  :}


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 28, 2010)

Aside from being called "crane flies" for their long spindly, crane-like legs, they are also often referred to as mosquito hawks or mosquito-eaters. Neither of these names has any relevance to their feeding habits. Adults are said to eat little, if anything in many species.


----------



## Acro (Jun 28, 2010)

Flies...they were never my speciality.
Amazing animals though!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 1, 2010)

nice! the masked hunter is on my dream list of stuff to breed 


that fungus bug is wild looking!  very cool!


----------



## Acro (Jul 2, 2010)

I am thinking plant feeder, but I am not sure.  Can you get a picture of the mouth parts?
lol you thread stealer!


----------

